# How Many Horses On A Hobby Farm?



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

My family has four horses to date. If I had my way we would have about twenty, but I am quick to admit in this instance _my way_ isn't really the right way. But on the average hobby farm where the horses are not bringing home the bacon, how many horses is just too many. I have really gotten into driving, and 75% of our horses are (or are in training to be) riding horses. I have just been absolutely intranced by many fabulous driving horses on the market... But back to the point here...

How many horses would you comfortably own? I know if I wanted to be realistic I would have to crunch the numbers and what not, but I want to know other people's personal experience and opinions. I am falling in love with a team of two Amish-trained ponies, but that would be SIX horses. Also, my theory of "ponies only equal half a horse" doesn't always work out.  They are allegidly 49" so they aren't the smallest (or biggest) of ponies. I have many theories, so la familia also disagrees with the whole "we haven't paid for enough of our horses". (We got two of them for "free". As in, initial price, but they still it a butt-load of hay.)

I'm sure the best thing for me to do is get over it, but I wanted to know what other people would do. Not nessisarily criticize me, but just what they would do given the situation. Maybe stories of obession and perserverance... and failure. Just to get it out of my system. C:


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have really been wanting another horse too. We currently have two, Abbe is mine and sissy is my sisters. I can dream, and pick out dream horse adds, but in the meantime it's my job to go to school and hold down a part time job so that in the future I can buy my own horses and not rely on my parents. I would never ask for my parents to let me get another horse, I just don't think it's fair because they do so much already. In my future though I could easily see myself with 3/4 horses and definitely ponies for the kids and a horse for the hubby, when that time comes! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is so specific number of horses that consitute a hobby farm. I would say that any amount of horses that becomes cumbersome for the owners of said hobby farm to care for, it's too much, no longer a hobby. It's a work, burden farm then.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with Waresbear. As long as you can afford and care for them, the number isn't written in cement.

For me, it's 2, possibly 3. Can easily afford all care, I have the time to care for them, and exercise them (though that can be a challenge at times).

For a friend, it's 1. For another it's 5. Very individual thing. :wink:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

We currently have 3 - two for me and one for my husband. We have had up to 6-7 in the past but looking back that was too much. Too many animals on the land dragging it down faster, more upkeep, more money, and I was find more time was spent managing the land than enjoying the horses. On the other hand I know a friend who had 20 horses as part of her hobby and she managed them just fine with the help of her family who also loved horses. 

Just way too many factors to toss a number out. You would have to honestly look at how much land you have, your finances, time available and what you really want to accomplish with them in your free time.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I would be happy to just have one horse again. Why not sell one of the ones you have, or train one you already have to drive.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

I have four at my house. Two belong to my sister and two belong to me. But my sister just had a baby/ is working full time so she is hardly out at all anymore.i've taken over care for all 4 and honestly its a bit too much for me. My pony is retired now and I don't have to exercise him as much so that's helpful but ideally I'd love to have 2 working horses and one companion horse in my herd. I can care for them financially but I'd like to spend 2 hours per horse every day and don't have the time when I have to hop on all 3 as well as giving proper attention to the pony.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I always wanted 2 horses 1 for me and 1 for my daughter


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have the four horses that I take care of myself so far without too much problem. Our driving horse is 14.2hh and 20 years old. We have 240 acres that is mostly farmland and trails all over the county. Over winter they still are all used but the -8degree weather is slightly discouraging. But over summer almost every day is a trail riding day. They still arent too much work, but more might push it a little. We are going to expand our pastures come. summer and make an indoor riding arena out of a pre existing building.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd kill to have that much land! :wink:

"Too many" is a subjective term. You should never have more animals than you can comfortably care for. For some people, that means one. For others, it means twenty. 

Two is my absolute limit. I could never afford more than that. Even if money wasn't an issue, I still wouldn't want more than that. I like having one horse that I can pour all my time and attention into. Two is a bit of a handful, and three would be a pain in the ****. Not to mention the fact that we have nowhere to put a third horse.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, when I was growing up, we usually had around 10 horses. I personally own 2 horses and 2 ponies right now. My grandmother owns probably more than 20 horses, and she is more hobby like. It really just depends on your time, income, and desire.


----------

